# TTS / S Line bumpers. Direct fit?



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys

I think i should have asked this before i started bidding and winning the bumpers on eBay.

I have a 2008 TFSi and just wanted to know if the TTS front (from 2011 car) and S line rear (twin exit single side from 2010 car) bumpers are direct fit. I have the lower diffuser with the bumper which should work with my twin exhausts already.

After reading various posts on here etc i'm guessing they are but just wanted to make certain before i drop everything off at the bodyshop for painting.

Side skirts im sure wont be any issue fitting.

I realise i'll have to get the grills for the front. I'm using my own grill, just having it painted black.

Dont need to change the fog lamps or anything do i?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as I understand it there are 3 bumpers.

The standard bumper which is smooth and only takes standard diffusers

The pre-2010 S- line bumper, which has a shaped lip over the diffuser and takes S-line, V6, TTS and TTRS diffusers. This bumper will mount the old style TTRS exhaust tips with 3 screws.

The post 2010 S-line bumper, which looks like the previous S-line bumper and accepts all diffusers but has threaded holes either side of the diffuser slot to mount the revised TTRS exhaust tips with 4 screws.

All bumpers fit all cars. Only the shape and ability to accept a standard diffuser differ.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply buddy.

My bumper/s rear diffuser is the standard type on a TFSi...the very smooth ones.

These are the bumpers i've bought to replace them

Front










Rear (with this diffuser)










But i want to replace that diffuser with the latest TDi S Line one (pictured below) so i dont have to change my rear silencer. I'm guessing this diffuser will interchange no worries with the S Line bumper i've got ready to fit. Pretty positive Audi havent changed the bumper itself on the very latest spec car.










Will be buying the TTS / RS etc sideskirts brand new from Audi or TT Shop as cant find them second hand.

My other question is do i need to buy any fitting kit from Audi? Clips etc etc. Oh and if anyone has the part numbers handy for the lower mesh grills and centre mesh from the front bumper that would be a great helps.

Basically this is exactly how i want mine to look when its done. I already have the wheels fitted 



















Thanks guys as always

ps all photos were taken on Audi forecourts hence the plates being left on view


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes the whole kit should fit, I have the TTS kit fitted to mine and it went straight on.

Contact Tom at Lincoln Audi [email protected]. he will be able to tell you fittment, prices and you can get them pre-painted in any colour. Tell him Simon sent you and you should get a good price!


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Simon that's great.

Have emailed Tom.

Did you have to bit a fitting kit to change the bumpers?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

No extra bits needed to fit the kit, all the bits from the old kit can be used. Pretty easy to swap them over too!


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Great shout that.

Toms done me some ace prices and can deliver them fully painted so I can just bolt them on. Perfect!!

Thanks again buddy.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

drnh said:


> Great shout that.
> 
> Toms done me some ace prices and can deliver them fully painted so I can just bolt them on. Perfect!!
> 
> Thanks again buddy.


No worries, pics when your done!

As for fitting dont pay more than £100 if you get a body shop to do it or if you di it yourself contact a member on here called Phobe and he has all the guides to fitting it yourself

the diference is noticeable. heres mine (soon to have a write up)

Before









After


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!

Your car looks mint and looking forward to the write up.

I was a bit worried about the paint match but even Audi have said the painted plastic to metal is virtually un-noticeable.

The rear bumper looks quite tricky to fit but I'm sure it'll be easy enough and I'm saving £300 fitting I myself.

Thanks for all the help and info. Really appreciate it


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

this just finishes the car off! luks great!

i want this doing to my TT TDI


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

summa691 said:


> this just finishes the car off! luks great!
> 
> i want this doing to my TT TDI


You've bumped a thread that's almost a year old?


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

oh yeah!...oops ha


----------

